# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Buraq I [Παναγία Κ]

## xara

Το πρώην ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Κ, στη Stone Town της Ζανζιβάρης στις 02/04/2009.
Το διπλανό ποιό είναι;

Από: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/

----------


## thanasssis

ΚΑΠΟΤΕ  ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ
ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ.....

----------


## thanasssis

> Το πρώην ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Κ, στη Stone Town της Ζανζιβάρης στις 02/04/2009.
> Το διπλανό ποιό είναι;
> 
> Από: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/


ΕΤΣΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ
ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ

----------


## thanasssis

einai kai ayto sto DAR ER SALAAM

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Κ στις 20-03-2007 στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά, όταν είχε πλέον αλλάξει όνομα και έκανε διάφορες εργασίες για να φύγει για Ζανζιβάρη σαν BURAQ I. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Κ 01 20-03-2007 (BURAQ I - ΖΑΝ&#9.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφία της παντόφλας στο Stone Town της Ζανζιβάρης.

Buraq 1.jpg
© Dmercer77
Flickr.com




> Το πρώην ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Κ, στη Stone Town της Ζανζιβάρης στις 02/04/2009.
> Το διπλανό ποιό είναι;


Eίναι το *[LCT Mubarak [Ruaha - Bana - Nana - Θωμάς]*

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πούμε για το Buraq I (Παναγία K) ότι είχε ΙΜΟ 7405699, Ολική Χωρητικότητα (GRT) 353, μήκος 42,52 μέτρα, πλάτος 10,22 μέτρα και ήταν κατασκευή του 1975. 
Άλλα στοιχεία από κανένα φίλο!!!!!!!!!!!  
Ας δούμε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Κ όταν στις 24-03-2007 ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Κ 03 24-03-2007 IMO 7405699.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να πούμε για το Buraq I (Παναγία K) ότι είχε ΙΜΟ 7405699, Ολική Χωρητικότητα (GRT) 353, μήκος 42,52 μέτρα, πλάτος 10,22 μέτρα και ήταν κατασκευή του 1975. Άλλα στοιχεία από κανένα φίλο!!!!!!!!!!!


Να προσθέσω ότι έχει κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο _Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη_ στο Πέραμα, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 4985_. Τώρα όσον αφορά τα μέτρα που έχεις παραθέσει Παντελή (υποθέτω τα είδες στο marinetraffic), και ειδικά το μήκος, είναι σαφέστατο πιστεύω και από τις δικές σου πολύ όμορφες φωτό ότι δεν υπάρχει καμμία περίπτωση το πλοίο να είναι μόνο 42,5 μέτρα. Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει στη βάση δεδομένων που χρησιμοποιεί το marinetraffic, είναι ότι πολλές φορές σε παλιές μας παντόφλες, αναφέρει διαστάσεις που είχαν προ μετασκευής - επιμήκυνσης και διαπλάτυνσης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου. Αυτά δίνει το marinetraffic.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία -ονειρικό τοπίο- του πλοίου από το Stonetown της Ζανζιβάρης τον Ιούλιο 2011.

Spencer James-flickr_26-07-2011.jpg
_Spencer James - flickr_

----------


## thanasssis

> Να προσθέσω ότι έχει κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο _Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη_ στο Πέραμα, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 4985_. Τώρα όσον αφορά τα μέτρα που έχεις παραθέσει Παντελή (υποθέτω τα είδες στο marinetraffic), και ειδικά το μήκος, είναι σαφέστατο πιστεύω και από τις δικές σου πολύ όμορφες φωτό ότι δεν υπάρχει καμμία περίπτωση το πλοίο να είναι μόνο 42,5 μέτρα. Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει στη βάση δεδομένων που χρησιμοποιεί το marinetraffic, είναι ότι πολλές φορές σε παλιές μας παντόφλες, αναφέρει διαστάσεις που είχαν προ μετασκευής - επιμήκυνσης και διαπλάτυνσης.


 ΗΤΑΝ 57,5 ΜΕΤΡΑ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη, πρόσφατη φωτό του πλοίου (Μάρτιος 2017) ανέβηκε στο shipspotting. _Σε πολύ καλή εξωτερική κατάσταση_, και υποθέτω ότι η προσθήκη τα τελευταία χρόνια στις γραμμές που δουλεύει των σύγχρονων ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ V και IX τις αναβάθμισε, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει περισσότερη φροντίδα και στα παλαιότερα (μας) πλοία ανοικτού τύπου που δουλεύουν εκεί.

----------


## sotiris97

https://image.shutterstock.com/z/sto...-539301808.jpg
https://image.shutterstock.com/z/sto...-590663516.jpg
 Δύο όμορφες φώτο του πλοίου από το 2012 μεταφέροντας αμέτρητα σακιά.......

----------

